# Expanding Foam.



## cazna

Hey any of you guys using the expanding foam in the can that screws onto the gun?? what for you ask?? this is drywall you silly kiwi you say???
Well lean a little closer and i will share something with you, SHHH now, not to loud or everyone will hear?

I have started another house that has a raking ceiling, you know the type with the 130 degree peice of no coat you need to put in, well this one was a bit loose, had the steel batten about 2 inches down so the wallboard was extending passed and flapping a bit, i could so see the no coat getting pulled off this in years to come, so how do you secure it without pulling it down and starting again??

I got a can of that sticky expanding foam and pumped it full, it worked a treat, really made it solid, no more movement so now my no coat shouldnt come off.

I did it around the bottom edge of a skylight that was the same and it worked great there too, Now the wardrobes have some big gaps in the corners so what the hell, they got a shot too, all you have to do is cut it out and tape away, seems to work, wouldnt do it in a common seen area as yet, still mudding up those buggers just in case, but hey is anyone else using it for securing board that has to much movement for there liking before taping up??


----------



## taper71

Ha Ive used spray foam in place of board backing for patches when I used to patch, replace, and finish old army base houses that were moved into new residential subdivisions. The stuff worked great and saved me alot of time. Like you said though I would spray it on and usually the next day I would cut it all flat and got a tight seal that the mud and tape will adhear too.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

it's a good trick but watch what the expansion rate of the can says,think lowest is 8%,which is what most are I think,someone who knows their insulation would half to answer this,use a can with too high of a expansion rate then it's oh oh


----------



## cazna

2buckcanuck said:


> it's a good trick but watch what the expansion rate of the can says,think lowest is 8%,which is what most are I think,someone who knows their insulation would half to answer this,use a can with too high of a expansion rate then it's oh oh


Yeah or it might push the board out of shape and set it there, it doesnt seem to have much push though but it is something to watch out for.


----------



## Kiwiman

Thats a fricken brilliant idea, I can think of countless jobs I could have used that, especially internal corners where the board falls short on both sides, then when it's pre-filled it takes a month of Sundays to dry.


----------



## DSJOHN

Ive fixed ceiling cans with it,after the carpenters thought they were hangers!!!


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> Thats a fricken brilliant idea, I can think of countless jobs I could have used that, especially internal corners where the board falls short on both sides, then when it's pre-filled it takes a month of Sundays to dry.


Thats right kiwiman, thats how the carpenters left the garage, 10mm short on the wall and ceiling corner and left a big gap so it got a shot and problem fixed, does not take long to dry at all, then tape as normal, works well, now that have not had any backlash from members i will admit i have done this a few times now and has not caused any problems at all, it still makes a nice corner, Well what else can you do, stuff it wiith hot mud?? that can still cause troubles, or the double tape chinese drywall trick?? how big of a gap can that go?? havent tryed that one yet, i imagined it kinda sagging out and setting that way with a big lump in the corner??


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chinese drywall trick......the bigger the gap the more layers of tape you add to it to stop it from sagging out,I had some stupid drywallers in Toronto who said the "dry walls too heavy ,you can't expect us to lift it up tight to the ceiling" so they started from the floor UP,four to five layers of tape plus a back charge fixed that job:furious:


----------



## cazna

Oh man that sucks 2buck, stupied hangers, i get some crap hanging to sort out as well, i think we all do, well bust out the expanding foam gun next time :thumbsup: im sure you will like it :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

for me the muds for free,foam cost money,but I've seen the foam used before,Here in the town where I work (London 350,000 pop,0ne million surrounding area) most guys work for a big dry wall contractor,it's piece work,union,and not that hour work protection crap unions,you produce and push quality or your gone.companies fought tooth and nail to keep union out (me too)but now they like them.now it's about getting the best worker to come work for you,the prices don't go flying up and down like a paki haggling over a box of corn flakes every morning (there's true capitalism )union won't protect your a$$ either if you suck! and the dry wall work is PERFECT,no screws sticking out ,no gaps,everything super tight .
So guess where I say that foam trick...............Toronto


----------



## cazna

2buckcanuck said:


> for me the muds for free,foam cost money,but I've seen the foam used before,Here in the town where I work (London 350,000 pop,0ne million surrounding area) most guys work for a big dry wall contractor,it's piece work,union,and not that hour work protection crap unions,you produce and push quality or your gone.companies fought tooth and nail to keep union out (me too)but now they like them.now it's about getting the best worker to come work for you,the prices don't go flying up and down like a paki haggling over a box of corn flakes every morning (there's true capitalism )union won't protect your a$$ either if you suck! and the dry wall work is PERFECT,no screws sticking out ,no gaps,everything super tight .
> So guess where I say that foam trick...............Toronto


Its amazing how different things are for you and me? I dont even understand what you mean when you say peice work??? And WTF has unions got anything to do with it??? for me its sometimes quote, sometimes charge up, i can often get a job that im qouting on even though i could be higher priced than my compition, just becouse i go the extra mile to make sure its right, like making sure the board is secure for just one example, So what if i need to get a couple cans of foam, they are paying and dont mind at all, No unions, im on my own, no pensions as sometimes is mentioned, we get that when 65 if im lucky enough for it to be around for me then, You would prob be horrerfied by the things i have to fix up, I dont mind, it pays the bills and keeps me thinking and scares of the compition sometimes, Man i would really like to show you around here 2buck and see what type of work you are doing, Worlds apart it seems to me.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

the union comment means I dont half to put up with [email protected] from ****ty trades ,enjoy


----------



## cazna

So what does peice work mean?? Its a term thats used often by you guys but what is it??? New work or renovations?


----------



## Mudstar

cazna said:


> Oh man that sucks 2buck, stupied hangers, i get some crap hanging to sort out as well, i think we all do, well bust out the expanding foam gun next time :thumbsup: im sure you will like it :thumbup:


I don't have your problems where I work and thats just around the corner from 2buck....I can understand why you want to find a method that you can rely on 

Good luck


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> So what does peice work mean?? Its a term thats used often by you guys but what is it??? New work or renovations?


thought I explained this one to you already,here's some example's (all # made up)
a brick layer will set a price the thousand-1.25 per 1,000
a roofer by the square yard (9x9) so $100 a sq.
a drywaller by the square foot -12"x12"=one square foot
yes it's mostly used in new construction,it's sorta meant to separate the pro's from the amateur's,the faster and harder you work,and the better the toys,the more money you make,do a house in 5 days,make OK money,do a house in 4 weeks,lose your shirt
G.C. and builders like P/W for they don't half to supervise them,where a hour worker they do,they deal with a set price .they know if you have been surviving x amount of years as a P/W ,odds are you are good
one example ,you got a basement with 100, 8 ft sheets,one 8 ft sheet is 4x8=32 sq ft,so 32 sq ft x 100 sheets of drywall =3,200 sq
3,200 sq ft x $$ labour=???
3,200 sq ft x $$ supply=???
=?,??? =$$$$$ total


----------



## cazna

Oh i see now, thanks 2buck.
Here its called square metre rates?


----------



## pipercub17

:thumbsup:i have been using the spray foam for a few years now lol


----------

